# Novus?



## Troy Cole (Sep 24, 2013)

Just wondering what the turners who have used Novus on Acrylics think about the results? Another question is do you use it before buffing or after buffing?
Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2013)

If you have a buffer, you really don't need Novus.

BEFORE I had a buffing system, Novus 3 followed by Novus 2 was my finishing routine for all "plastic" pens.  Sold a lot of them, so the results must have been "OK".

I far prefer buffing-faster and I buff longitudinally, which I believe gives better results, since it is at an angle to all the other machining I have done to create the pen.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## bjbear76 (Sep 24, 2013)

I use Novus on all my acrylics followed by ren wax.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 24, 2013)

Look at it this way, there are 3 basic paths you can take.
1) micro mesh
2) novus or some other similar liquid polish, i.e. auto polishes
3) buffer.

Each of these paths nets you the same results and there is no need to use multiple. You will even find some posts where people have been using all three but that is a waste and not needed.

Truth of the matter is any of those paths will work and it depends on various things like material your finishing and what you have (as in buffing wheel, compound, wet/dry, etc..)

Having said that   How do you know you are hooked on novus?  Simple, you have containers like this in your home. ...


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 30, 2013)

*wasting time??*

OK So am I wasting time if I micro to 8000 then use novus 2? I get a really nice shine.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 30, 2013)

RDH79 said:


> OK So am I wasting time if I micro to 8000 then use novus 2? I get a really nice shine.



8,000 grit micromesh is 3 microns.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/sanding-media-their-grits-100657/#post1437468



edstreet said:


> Ok I would like to make a CORRECTION.  I just spoke with the novus company about #1, #2 and #3.  Yes indeed Greg and Larry's info that novus 2 is 5.5 microns is indeed incorrect.  Here is how/why.
> 
> Novus #3 is a harsh abrasive, meaning the hardness of the particles that it contains is very hard.  #3 will remove the scratches from 600-800 grit sandpaper, EASILY, due to the HARDNESS of the particles.  They tell me that #3 *may* leave a haze but #2 will take that out.  The 1:1 macro shots I took recently showing compound in the wood pours can be removed with #1.
> 
> ...


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow I am going backwards. But it looks better to me after I use the Novus 2. Maybe its the soft cloth giving it a little buff after the novus is dry and gone.
Thanks ED.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 30, 2013)

RDH79 said:


> Wow I am going backwards. But it looks better to me after I use the Novus 2. Maybe its the soft cloth giving it a little buff after the novus is dry and gone.
> Thanks ED.



The cloth is one part.  

Other parts are:
*) provides a more consistent, uniform abrasion over paper/mesh/etc.
*) helps 'flush' abraded materials from the area, wet sanding does similar and can be equally effective.
*) provides benefit of friction polishing

Not sure if you saw it or not but an earlier post in the thread I linked to.



edstreet said:


> Maybe now people will start waking up and realizing you do need to use only ONE of micro mesh/liquid polish/buffing compound, not multiples.
> 
> Seriously, go to a jewelry store and buy yourself a 16x loupe and look at your blanks, you will start to see some amazing things, for example if you are using novus you just need novus #3 after 800 grit and you can stop there.  Same with micromesh or buffing compound.
> 
> ...




Now having said all of that you can get a good finish with buffing, with micromesh or with liquid polishes.  Use whichever one you feel best suited for.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ed what do you use to apply the novus?  
How about Ca finish? Or were we talking about finishing acrylics.
Thank You for all this information.


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 1, 2013)

CA is acrylic, it's the same process.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

RDH79 said:


> Ed what do you use to apply the novus?
> How about Ca finish? Or were we talking about finishing acrylics.
> Thank You for all this information.



shop towel then by hand. That spot at the base of the thumb is one of the best buffing agents you can find.  Not only can you feel very small particles as they come off but temperature as well.  Guaranteed never to over heat.

Talking about CA finish, if you see my http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/dragon-sceptre;-gent-tube-conversion-114232/ post you can see the power of novus #3 in action.


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 24, 2013)

I wet sand to at least 1200 grit, novus, and then plastX, all applied with blue shop towel.


----------

